# Forcer le rétro-éclairage des claviers



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2007)

Lab Tick [0.6.4 - 612 Ko - Mac OS 10.3.9 - VF - Gratuit] ajoute un menu dans le Finder pour forcer Mac OS X à allumer le rétro-éclairage des claviers de PowerBook et MacBook Pro même en plein jour et indépendamment des réglages système.


----------

